# duvidas instalação ws-2357



## rapl (5 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Boa noite pessoal, tenho algumas duvidas acerca da instalação, se devo colocar no telhado, ou se no chao, é que secalhar no chão a presença de casas vai impedir a correcta medição do vento, a imagem é a seguinte:






e já agora a colocação do sensor necessita de um abrigo, correcto?





Outra duvida é a seguinte, coloquei a estação ao lado de uma estação da decoproteste e a da deco da-me cerca de 1.2ºC a mais, deve ser normal, correcto?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2010 às 21:43)

rapl disse:


> Boa noite pessoal, tenho algumas duvidas acerca da instalação, se devo colocar no telhado, ou se no chao, é que secalhar no chão a presença de casas vai impedir a correcta medição do vento, a imagem é a seguinte:
> 
> e já agora a colocação do sensor necessita de um abrigo, correcto?
> 
> ...



Para teres ideias mais exactas acerca das condições de instalação consulta o tópico das condições e standards de instalação. Está lá tudo o que deves saber.

Os sensores precisam sempre de abrigos.

Em relação às margens de diferença, nenhum dos sensores está totalmente correcto, um terá sempre uma margem de erro maior que o outro e terão leituras diferentes, mesmo ao lado um do outro. Claro que a dado ponto é uma questão de percepção se realmente as coisas estão a falhar demasiado. 

Mas vai postando os aspectos da tua instalação e não faltará pessoal a dar dicas.


----------



## rapl (5 Fev 2010 às 23:24)

mas a duvida é se instalar no canto do terreno, local mais afastado de casa, se esta nao erá interferir acerca do vento... é que a casa pode cortar um pouco..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

rapl disse:


> mas a duvida é se instalar no canto do terreno, local mais afastado de casa, se esta nao erá interferir acerca do vento... é que a casa pode cortar um pouco..



Se cortar, então deves colocar o anemómetro em cima do telhado, a 10 metros de altura ou o mais próximo disso.

Se houver suficientes condições no local, podes deixar a restante instrumentação no jardim, mas podes deixar algumas fotografias para termos uma melhor ideia das dimensões do terreno.


----------



## rapl (7 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

onde tive agora ideias era naquele poste que esta marcado, isto se ambas as casas nao impedirem


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

rapl disse:


> onde tive agora ideias era naquele poste que esta marcado, isto se ambas as casas nao impedirem.



olá

Por acaso já te informaste devidamente se poderás utilizar esses postes para o colocares? 
O não é garantido visto que (não sei a certeza) a sua utilização deve ser condicionada através de concessão! 

No entanto se tal for possível, excelente!


----------



## rapl (7 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá
> 
> Por acaso já te informaste devidamente se poderás utilizar esses postes para o colocares?
> O não é garantido visto que (não sei a certeza) a sua utilização deve ser condicionada através de concessão!
> ...




um ferro colocado no meio  do poste nao tem grande mal... a partida nao deve ter problemas, mas se tambem tiver problemas depressa mando retirar o poste da minha propriedade.. lol


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

rapl disse:


> ...à partida não deve ter problemas, mas se também tiver problemas *depressa mando retirar o poste da minha propriedade*... lol



Não o sabia; então tens a faca e o queijo na mão! 

Até eu o faria e era coisa que certamente não me tirava o sono! 

Quanto à dúvida se a posição do equipamento no poste será adequada em termos de exposição, acho que essa preocupação não faz qualquer sentido visto que está suficientemente distante da casa ao ponto desta poder influenciar negativamente os registos.


----------



## rapl (8 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

obrigado, vamos ver quando tenho um tempinho extra entre os exames para ir montando alguma coisa...


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 14:29)

a instalação esta concluida, nao ficou na altura que eu previa, mas tambem nao tinha muito tempo, o meu abrigo levou 21 pratos.. lol agora falta-me é conseguir colocar a estação a debitar para internet, alguem sabe um programa para esta estação, já que o software que ela trazia so comunica com o pc.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

Acho que na verdade merecia melhor local para a instalar


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

mas tambem vai merecer, pq ali onde esta o mais certo era levar com agua no verao... mas enquanto n tive mais tempo ja nao esta nada mal...


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

mas tambem vai merecer, pq ali onde esta o mais certo era levar com agua no verao... mas enquanto n tive mais tempo ja nao esta nada mal... pelo menos está com valores muito perto de outras estações.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

Qual é a altura da base do RS em relação ao solo ?


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Não podes colocar tudo como está fixado numa chaminé (sem ser a da lareira, claro)?


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Qual é a altura da base do RS em relação ao solo ?



deve estar a cerca de 1m, acho que nao convem muito, mas nao me estava a apetecer subir a escada...


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Lousano disse:


> Não podes colocar tudo como está fixado numa chaminé (sem ser a da lareira, claro)?



puder ate podia, mas duvido que chegue o sinal, pq o sinal tinha de passar por 3 placas.. mas n iria a ser pior, devido ao aquecimento das telhas?


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

rapl disse:


> puder ate podia, mas duvido que chegue o sinal, pq o sinal tinha de passar por 3 placas.. mas n iria a ser pior, devido ao aquecimento das telhas?



Se estiver mais de 1 mt. em relação às telhas não deverá existir problema.

Em relação ao sinal, antes de pegares na broca, testavas o sinal. 

A melhor localização era um poste meio do terreno.


----------



## rapl (13 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Lousano disse:


> Se estiver mais de 1 mt. em relação às telhas não deverá existir problema.
> 
> Em relação ao sinal, antes de pegares na broca, testavas o sinal.
> 
> A melhor localização era um poste meio do terreno.



mas existe um outro poste no limite do terreno, que devera ser onde o vou colocar ... tenho de testar primeiro, e ja agora nao sabes de um prog para colocar os dados on-line?


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

rapl disse:


> mas existe um outro poste no limite do terreno, que devera ser onde o vou colocar ... tenho de testar primeiro, e ja agora nao sabes de um prog para colocar os dados on-line?



Por mim o melhor é o Weather Display (pago) ou tens o cumulus (gratuito).

O heavy weather que vem com a estação também funciona, com algumas adaptações.


----------



## rapl (14 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

ainda nao está 100% funcional, mas ja deve dar alguma coisa...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANA4


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

Ventinho por aí, com 160.9km/h de máxima de vento...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

geoair.pt disse:


> Ventinho por aí, com 160.9km/h de máxima de vento...




LaCrosse no seu melhor. É o problema típico de cabo trilhado, dobrado, sei lá o que mais.

Tirando isso, tens que acertar a pressão para o valor do nível do mar.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

geoair.pt disse:


> Ventinho por aí, com 160.9km/h de máxima de vento...



Os cabos têm de estar bem fixos, com agitação eles dão valores erróneos.

Devias também protegê-los do sol, já que são de fraca qualidade.


----------



## rapl (14 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Lousano disse:


> Os cabos têm de estar bem fixos, com agitação eles dão valores erróneos.
> 
> Devias também protegê-los do sol, já que são de fraca qualidade.



nao sabia que com o vento os cabos alteravam de valores.. lolo entao a ver se os fixo bem... por acaso ja reparei um ou outro valor muito estranho.. por exemplo minima de -18ºC lolol mas esse sensor nao tem cabos.. e ja agora, como se regula a pressao?


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

rapl disse:


> .. e ja agora, como se regula a pressao?



Tem de colocar o valor da pressão actual.

Para isso regulas-te pela estação oficial do IM mais próxima que revele dados da pressão, mas deverás fazê-lo num período de acalmia barométrica, o que não acontece neste momento.


----------



## rapl (19 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

ja coloquei os sensores mais a cima, como tinha dito era para colocar noutro poste, mas o sinal nao chegava a base, tambem ja isolei os fios.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

rapl disse:


> ja coloquei os sensores mais a cima, como tinha dito era para colocar noutro poste, mas o sinal nao chegava a base, tambem ja isolei os fios.



Olá vizinho!

Bela montagem! Onde fica exactamente? Pela primeira foto não é aqui na cidade...

Na foto acima pode existir um erro de paralaxe, mas não te parece que na primavera os ramos dessa árvore vão "comer" a tua estação??

Se ela ficar muito escondida no meio da vegetação vais ter resultados alterados, principalmente ao nível do pluviómetro e do anemómetro...

Mas mesmo os valores de temperatura e humidade vão ficar diferentes....


----------



## rapl (19 Fev 2010 às 16:14)

Z13 disse:


> Olá vizinho!
> 
> Bela montagem! Onde fica exactamente? Pela primeira foto não é aqui na cidade...
> 
> ...



É em Samil... lol sim, existem alguns ramos que estao pelo menos ao nivel dos sensores, mas vao ser cortados assim que começarem a criar folhas.


----------

